# A farewell for Jing Jing



## Cat House Guy (Apr 16, 2008)

After a sad and depressing weekend here I thought I would post something on our cat Jing Jing who died Saturday morning.
Back in November of 2002 my wife got home from work and entered the house somewhat frantic--I think I may have ran over a cat, I heard a cat making noise as I entered the driveway. I went to the door to go have a look and as I opened the door this cat walked right in as if at home. He was not injured at all but hungary. He was obviously someone's pet as he wore a collar with a small bell. I'm guessing he was owned by a male as he was very interested in me while not in my wife.
We had just recently lost a cat to kidney failure and a neighbors cat that I adored had also just recently passed and we had 3 indoor cats at the time. I told my wife he could stay the night but the next day I was putting him back outside. I did put him out the next day and went back outside a half hour later only to see him sitting in the yard. I told him to come back in which he did. I went on to post a few flyers around the neighborhood but never got a call so he was now ours. The collar with the bell produced the name Jingles but we quickly began calling him Jing Jing. He was a small long haired gray thing with crossed eyes. When he ran he looked like a rabbit. He quickly adapted to our home.
In 2007 we introduced a 10 week old kitten to our changing mix. Shortly after I noticed Jing Jing had a foul smelling drool. A trip to the vet revealed some kind of gum disease (I forget the technical name) and he had a few teeth removed. By 2008 he was still having gum troubles so the vet said that he needed to have all of his teeth removed and he would be much better as the disease would have no teeth to attack. We agreed to go for it. 
In the meantime the vet didn't like the muffled sound when she tried to listen to his heart and wanted to xray. After the film was developed the vet came back to the room and said she wanted me to see this xray. All of Jing Jing's intestines were wrapped in and among his heart and lungs--probably a cogenital thing. The only thing in the lower part of his body was his stomach. Yep that's our very strange cat.
Anyway, in the end the vet was right. After recovery from the teeth removal he did seem to be much happier and was often looking for food although he could never gain much weight. He did also have some bowel trouble and still a very small spot on his gum so eventually he got a little steroid medicine that we used sparingly to avoid any other issues.
Jing Jing liked to sleep with us every night that we let him which became much more frequent after all these issues. He seemed to be going along pretty well and only recently had a quick checkup at the vet. However this past Saturday morning I had to go work overtime and left the house at 4 am. Later my wife found Jing Jing in our closet and he was gone. She told me when I got home around 10 and my long weekend of mourning, crying, depression etc began. My wife seems to have the ability of one good cry and it's done. I on the other hand will mourn and mope for quite sometime usually. I'm just glad that we had his teeth removal done and bought him a last 16 months of the good life.
I tried to post a picture but got a message about board quota filled or something. I'll try again later. Thanks for taking the time to read about the Jing


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

I am so sorry Jing Jing has gone. Thanks for sharing his story. atback


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry, what a touching story. It is clear how much he was loved and he knew that and still does atback


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You gave Jing Jing such a wonderful love-filled life and you must know how much he loved you right back. He knew the right house to walk into, and the right hearts to sneak into.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

We're here.

Read Psalm 130.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry that your Jing Jing has passed over the Bridge. He loved you, and you loved him and gave him a wonderful life.

I hope that your pain eases soon.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

sorry for your loss


----------



## i.love.my.cats (Aug 11, 2009)

sorry to hear about jing jing sounded like a loving and caring cat atleast u gave him a good life atback atback


----------

